# Ridge Vent Roll for Keeping Mice Out



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

We had a mouse issue for awhile and it's getting under control now. I had an exterminator come over and do some stuff and I had some of that copper steel wool (sometimes sold as Stuff-It). Anyways, he tells me that a great way to seal your foundation against mice is to use that rolled plastic brillo looking stuff that is used for ridge vents. Well, lucky me, the previous owner left about five rolls brand new in the woods! So I got one out, cut it into strips, and jammed it where the house meets the foundation, all the way around. Two weeks later, after weeks of mice, and not a single critter is coming in.

I thought this was a "no way" thing, but it sure seemed to work and was much cheaper than Stuff-It. Maybe someone else can benefit from this.


----------



## cleverwatson (Jan 5, 2012)

Wha'da ya say....... I went to the hardware store for this Plastic Brillo stuff for ridge vents, and they thought I was crazy. Does it have a different name?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless your willing to buy a 50 ft. roll of it forget it. Most places do not sell it any more because it was hard to install and did not allow enough venting.
Steel wool works just as well, or use Scotch Brite pads.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesting idea. I’ve known of it to be called “Cobra Vent”, not sure why it’s named after a snake. Try a roofing supply place if the big box stores don’t have it. Check the shingle/vents/flashing section of the big stores.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be called Cora vent because it looked like a snake eating a rat when over nailed.
Lowes, Home Depot, Bradco, and ABC Supply have stopped selling it once there stock is gone.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

dougp23 said:


> We had a mouse issue for awhile and it's getting under control now. I had an exterminator come over and do some stuff and I had some of that copper steel wool (sometimes sold as Stuff-It). Anyways, he tells me that a great way to seal your foundation against mice is to use that rolled plastic brillo looking stuff that is used for ridge vents. Well, lucky me, the previous owner left about five rolls brand new in the woods! So I got one out, cut it into strips, and jammed it where the house meets the foundation, all the way around. Two weeks later, after weeks of mice, and not a single critter is coming in.
> 
> I thought this was a "no way" thing, but it sure seemed to work and was much cheaper than Stuff-It. Maybe someone else can benefit from this.


Wow you are lucky. The previous owner left you something useful in the woods. In my case I got siding and soffit material, particle board and a frame and axle from an old car....still sorting through the sh


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Just saw many 50’ rolls of cobra vent in our local Home Depot; $57.36 each if I remember.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

how about a cat?


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> Wow you are lucky. The previous owner left you something useful in the woods. In my case I got siding and soffit material, particle board and a frame and axle from an old car....still sorting through the sh


Oh I had my share of useless stuff. Looks like they had a fire to burn some stuff, just some mattresses and whatnot 

Got some plastic fenders from a couple of cars out there too. A big pile of really old door frames and windows (great spot for mice to hangout)!

Weird stuff too, a whole box of 24 (what I call) wood stove bricks (they are for the inside of your wood stove along the back and side for extreme temps).


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Unless your willing to buy a 50 ft. roll of it forget it. Most places do not sell it any more because it was hard to install and did not allow enough venting.
> Steel wool works just as well, or use Scotch Brite pads.


Steel wool, or I think if you Google "stuff-it", that's one of the main brands. It's sort of like tearable copper brillo pads. But if you can find the roof ridge vent stuff,worked very nicely for me. I did not kow they were discontinuing this stuff, I wonder what they will replace it with.


----------



## wildlife dude (Jan 21, 2012)

Cobra Vent does work well for small gaps. Not so much for large gaps. Yes it is fairly expensive. Around $50.00 a roll. Using a small bead of silicone caulk to prevent it from coming out of gap is what I do. Metal or Copper Brillo is not so great. It does rust, and will get soft over time.


----------

